# Your 2015 Bass Fishing Goals?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello fellow Bass anglers. Someone makes a post such as this every season. So here it goes...

*What are your 2015 Bass Fishing goals?*

Mine are as follows:

1- Get my two grandsons (seven & six) to catch an over 3-pounder.
2- Take a few more of my friends out fishing.
3- Set up a fish-camp at six different locations in Ohio. Peidmont/Burr Oak/Rocky Fork/AEP ReCreation Land/Sandusky Bay/and several others.
4- And of course. Yank in a few more 5-pounders.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Good post. Off the top of my head, and these aren't necessarily bass fishing goals but goals in general. Catch three more fish ohio species for the master angler pin. At least 4 two night river camping/floating/fishing trips. At least two family camping trips at some where like paint creek, less with them only because the wife doesn't really get into it lol. And get my son out doing some fishing with me. Also get a big Muskie mounted and a picture with a 30-40 pound flathead.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice goals guys. I want to get a FO smallie and largie in the same month. A FO catch every month. Get master angler. My far-out stretch goal for this year is to get a decent gar to have mounted!

Canoe

Your insane goals must be the keys to driving your success. Seems like you are everywhere no matter what the weather is like!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

One goal: Fish more.


----------



## sciotoyaker (Jan 23, 2015)

My goals this year, are to learn bass fishing basics. The when,where,why, and how. Get a good selection of baits that cover most situations, then get a variety of colors that will cover most water conditions.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished for bass from age four to age 35 then started Erie and walleye. Plan on joining hje Cool Running Bass Club and learning the current methods and techniques.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

........13.14


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My first goal is related to catching bass, but it has nothing to do with the size of any of them. I want to build a new pitching and flipping rod. It will be the first rod I've ever built. Other than that all of my goals involve tournament fishing and the weights of 5 fish limits.

Mosquito: 5 fish, 15+ lbs.
Milton: 5 fish, 14+ lbs.
Berlin: 11+ lbs. 
West Branch: 14 + lbs.
Portage Lakes: 16 + lbs.

Some of the goals are very reachable, some ..... not so much. 11+ lbs. at Berlin? Yeah right. LOL


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Keep improving my pitching, especially under docks.
Keep working on deep water patterns on the Portage Lakes
Fish more frogs in open water.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Cool thread!


In 2015 my BASS fishing goals in no particular order are:

1. Beat my 20" LMB in January by catching a 24" (or larger).

2. 20" Smallie (or larger).

3. Fish a few FLW and/or B.A.S.S. tourneys as a Co-Angler.

4. Fish well enough to cash in above tourneys.

5. Have a 50 Bass day.

6. Mini Vacation somewhere down South at one of those "Big Bass" lakes or up in Canada around Ontario.

7. Fish with Trailbreaker.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Skipping lures on a baitcaster... On purpose. When I get in the zone and I'm flipping docks or wood it will happen by accident, But when I actually try to do it it goes terribly.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Fishing more.. and expanding my tackle box. Adding different baits and techniques


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Get my daughters to catch a fish on a frog. (I've been showing them top water blow up videos)
Catch smallies in rivers. 
Catch something on a drop shot. 
Pitch more. 
Use crankbaits more.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

To find the 16+ pounder shocked up in a recent survey on my local reservoir. Caught three ten + plus in my life, but if I catch her, (breaking the state record in NC) I shall take up trout fishing..lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to agree with the fish more, probably try to learn to use cranks more.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

NCbassattack said:


> To find the 16+ pounder shocked up in a recent survey on my local reservoir. Caught three ten + plus in my life, but if I catch her, (breaking the state record in NC) I shall take up trout fishing..lol


When I read the first sentence didnt notice it was you NC. Thought it was someone from Ohio. Made me wonder where they shocked an Ohio 16 pounder. Lol


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

My goal is to find a bass club near cleveland and to compete in a tournament (back of the boat since I don't have one). Also hope to beat my 5 lb 8 oz smallie off the bank


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> When I read the first sentence didnt notice it was you NC. Thought it was someone from Ohio. Made me wonder where they shocked an Ohio 16 pounder. Lol


 Sorry bout that, I should have specified. But that old lake is full of trophy bass, so it doesn't surprise me she's in there.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hadn't thought about goals till I read this, but the more I think of it, a few great top water bite days would energize my year... One of my best years fishing for bass I threw a Zara puppy all year and it seemed like the right pick for any situation... now it's at the bottom of the box... May have to get back too it and try to bring them up with the walk.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

same as it always has been - 20" smallie.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Have my son catch his first bass on a shaky head.

Have a solid smallmouth day on alum! That's a perpetual yearly goal for me, lol!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

My goals for 2015, are to spend more time on the water in my kayak. Getting a more defined collection of tackle, finish in the top 5 of a kayak tournament.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bman said:


> Have my son catch his first bass on a shaky head.
> 
> Have a solid smallmouth day on alum! That's a perpetual yearly goal for me, lol!


Now that's an awesome goal with your son bman. I'm sure you'll make it. 
I fished with my sons when they were growing up. And it was the best times of our lives. We still talk about the trips we made.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Catch my first bass on a jig and expand my lure use. Always been a crankbait fisherman


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Now that's an awesome goal with your son bman. I'm sure you'll make it.
> I fished with my sons when they were growing up. And it was the best times of our lives. We still talk about the trips we made.


Thanks. I am really going to work on this one. He's ten now so I think he's about ready. Hardest thing is to time it right in the spring between baseball and school! Heck, l'll probably just pick a perfect day when they are set up and just pull him from school one day! 

Last year, he got his first musky all by himself on Lake St Clair. And he got a 3-14 smallie to boot (we told him it was 4lbs!). Now he needs to learn about soft plastics. Baitcasters also up next but not quite yet, LOL! He also got a really beefy largemouth on oshay that looked like the fattest bass I've ever seen but the best thing is he beat me that day and was quite proud of himself! Good stuff for sure.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

My bass goals this year are getting my PB largemouth larger than 6.5lbs or 16" and a 15" smallie and my total crazy goal is a 16" or 2 lb white bass. Closest I've got to 16" white bass is 10" but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Took me forever to figure out the jig bite.....once I did, wow. It catches the big girls, just stay with it. Just start dragging it on the bottom and wait for the chomp chomp bite or the slack line pickup bite. Its also a fun bait to punch through lily pads, hop it up and down and wait for your line to go tense.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

1. Take my boys fishing more this year (4&7)
2. Finish in top 6 in club points
3. Catch a 7lb largemouth
4. Catch a 5.5 lb smallmouth 
5. Win a tournament
6. Get better at the techniques I know and keep learning


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

bman said:


> Have my son catch his first bass on a shaky head.
> 
> Have a solid smallmouth day on alum! That's a perpetual yearly goal for me, lol!


Mission accomplished on the first goal!. He got several bass last weekend on KY Lake on soft plastics/shaky head. I told him learning how to fish plastics is taking a huge step towards becoming a better bass angler. After he caught a couple, he was a believer! Funny how that works.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Catch my first OH bass (just moved here)...

...largemouth and smallmouth from a canoe
...have my daughter catch her first bass completely solo

Seems like a reasonable start. Not too lofty though.


----------



## jake444 (Apr 14, 2015)

My goals this year are get better with jerkbaits 
2 win a tournament
3 catch a 10+lber
4catch lots of fish


----------

